# MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance



## dorschjaeger75 (11. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies!!! 
Da die erste Boardietour auf der MS Forelle am 05.12.04 ja eingeschlagen ist wie ne Bombe und die Plätze ziemlich schnell belegt waren; habe ich mich nun auch mal mit Kapitän Bernhard kurzgeschlossen und kann Euch nun verkünden, das ich für* Sonntag den 03.04.2005* erneut eine Vollcharter an Land ziehen konnte. Ich weiss das April 2005 noch nen ganzes Stück weg ist, aber gleich im Anschluss an die erste Boardietour noch ne Vollcharter zu organisieren, ist abgesehen davon das es mit einem Chartertermin so kurzfristig nicht mehr klappt, auch für mich zu kurzfristig zum Organisieren. Und die Monate Februar und März kommen für mich wegen der Laichzeit der Dorsche nicht in Frage. Also bleibt nur noch der April. Der 3.4 ist der Sonntag nach den Laboer Dorschtagen 05. Was vielleicht für diejenigen von Euch nicht ganz uninteressant ist die von weiter weg kommen und/oder eh schon an den Dorschtagen teilnehmen und noch den Sonntag als gemütliches "Boardieabangeln" nutzen wollen.

Beim Ablauf der Organisation und den Zahlungsmodalitäten halte ich mich so ziemlich an die erste Boardietour von Organisator oh-.nemo!!

Also ich mache den Vertrag mit Bernhard und Ihr überweist mir im Vorfeld den Fahrpreis aufs Konto.Der Preis für die Vollcharter beträgt 1600€ und ich wollte bei 40Teilnehmern schluss machen d.h. 1600/40= 40€ pro Person inkl. Frühstück und Mittag.( Für alle die es noch nicht wissen sollten, der reguläre Fahrpreis beträgt sonst 39€) Das lässt sich dann besser händeln wegen den Platzlosen. Denn nach der Hälfte der Angelzeit habe ich einen Platzwechsel vorgesehen., damit jeder in den genuss eines "guten" Platzes im Bug oder Heck kommt

Bitte fangt jetzt nicht mit "Lust hätte ich ja" oder "Vielleicht bin ich dabei" an. Sondern nur klare Zusagen!!! Lasst Euch lieber noch ein wenig zeit mit der Zusage, dann aber auch fest!!. Als letzten Termin der Zusage habe ich den 20. Februar und als letzten Termin der Fahrpreisüberweisung den 10. März vorgesehen(de fakto der LETZTE TERMIN!! Wer bis dahin nicht überwiesen hat, ist raus!!! Denn die eventuellen "Nachrücker" brauchen ja auch noch ein wenig zeit zur Planung und Überweisung). Das hört Sich jetzt vielleicht alles sehr schroff an, ist aber nicht so gemeint!!!! Ehrlich!! Ich bin nen gaaaanz lieber:q Nur irgendwo muss man ja ne klare Linie in das "unternehmen Vollcharter" bekommen.

Die Plätze verteile ich nach dem eingang der zusage!! Das heisst also, "Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst und den letzten beissen die Hunde" GRINS!!! Sollte es mehr Interessenten als Plätze geben, fange ich eine Ersatzanglerliste ab dem 41ten Interessenten an. Wenn also am 10.3. z.B 3 Leute nicht gezahlt haben, rücken der 41,42,43 nach.usw usw. 

Oder findet Ihr diese Lösung unfair?? Dann mache ich es wie oh-Nemo und verlose die restlichen Plätze!?!. Falls es soweit kommt.
So, ich denke soweit ist nun alles gesagt. Wenn ihr fragen oder anregungen zur verbesserung habt, Nur zu!! Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!! Denn…Nobody is perfekt!!

Zum Schluss noch eine bitte an die Moderatoren vom Board. Könnt ihr diesen Thread "oben festmachen"???....Büdddeeee!!!! GRINS

So Jungs!!! Und nun freue ich mich schon riesig auf Eure zusagen!!! 
Bis Später Euer 
Daniel (dorschjaeger75

Teilnehmer:
01.dorschjaeger
02.Falk Paustian
03.Falk Paustians Bruder
04.haukep
05. norge-klaus
06. Raubfischer RD
07. angelcarsten


----------



## Börde-Pilker (11. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Mensch - dorschjaeger75-  das ist das WE vor Hitra. Wenn ich damit zuhause ankomme kann ich mir sofort und kostenlos einen Satz heiße Ohren abholen. Also, wieder nichts mit einer "Forellentour".

Schade,  Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## oh-nemo (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hey Daniel #6 #6 #6
das hört sich ja alles sehr Gut an #6
Ich wünsche Dir bei der Organisation viel Spass.Machtn büschen Arbeit, bringt aber auch Laune :q
Ich muss mal meine Frühjahrstermine abchecken ob ich dabei sein kann.
Das wird bestimmt ein Astreiner Tag bei Bernhard auf der Forelle.
So ist das nun mal im Board,nette Leudde machen was für/mit anderen netten Leudden.Und wenn man halt nur miteinander angelt,quatscht,futtert und feiert :q
Los Boardies kapert die MS Forelle


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Halöle!!!

@ Börde Pilker
Tja, so ist das nun mal wenn man(n) zu viele Angeltermine im voraus plant:q 
Irgendwann streikt "die Regierung" nunmal, ICH KENN DAS!!!:q :q 
Aber mit nem kleinen Shoppingtrip zur Beruhigung konnte ich schon den einen oder anderen Angeltermin durchboxen!!! Probiers einfach mal. Bis April fliesst noch viel Wasser den Fluss hinunter!!!
Würd mich freuen Dich am 3.4.05 an Bord begrüssen zu können!!

@ oh-nemo
Danke für den guten Zuspruch von Dir!!! Kann mir gut vorstellen das die Organisation so ner Vollcharter nen gutes Stück arbeit ist!!!
Hast Dein Ding aber 1A durchgezogen#6 #6 
Da hab ich mir gedacht, das kann ich auch!!! Ist zwar meine erste Vollcharter die ich durchziehe, aber ich hab in Dir ja nen guten Lehrmeister gefunden an den ich mich vertrauensvoll wenden kann wenn ich nicht weiter weiss oder??
Ich hoffe nur das die Boardies hier nicht zu skeptisch sind, weil ich bin ja nun noch ganz neu hier und viel gepostet hab ich auch noch nicht. Wegen  Geldüberweisen und Abzocke und so weisst Du???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Herzblut in das unternehmen Vollcharter investieren damit es ein unvergesslicher  Boardietag auf der Forelle wird.

@ all
nicht gleich nervös werden wenn ich ein paar Tage nichts poste hier.
Ich schaffe es leider zeitmäßig nicht jeden Tag ins Internet zu kommen. Da ich im Moment extrem viel Arbeiten muss!!!
Viele Grüsse 
Daniel


----------



## Agalatze (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da am 2.4 wohl der exori-martins cup ist.
und das geht immer etwas länger.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hi Agalatze!!!

Schade!! Vielleicht beim nächsten mal!!!


----------



## Börde-Pilker (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Dorschjäger, da es bei mir mit der Forellentour im April nichts wird, habe ich mich jetzt erst mal als Trost für den 27.11. auf der Forelle eingebucht. Vielleicht sind da ja auch ein paar Boardies bei.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## norge1001 (12. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Dorschjaeger,

Bezüglich des Termins hätte ich so meine Bedenken. Könnte ja in die viel diskutierte  Laichzeit für Dorsche fallen. Damit scheidet z.B. dieser Termin für mich automatisch aus. Ich will ja keine Laichdorsche fangen.  Ich bin ganz gegen diese Fischerei auf Schwangere und  würde andererseits das unterstützen, nur weil ich auch gerne mit Boardies angeln möchte.
Vielleicht wäre ein späterer Termin besser?

Es allen recht machen kann man ja sowieso nicht. Aber die derzeitige Resonanz hält sich in Grenzen. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem alles Gute und ein volles Schiff und hoffentlich haben die Dorsche schon abgelaicht.

Grüsse Norge1001


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Norge!!!

Ich denke mal das die Dorsche anfang April ihr Laichgeschäft schon erledigt haben. Soweit ich da informiert und belesen bin fällt die "Hochzeit der Dorsche " In den Zeitraum von Ende Januar bis mitte März je nach Wassertemperatur. Darum habe ich ja extra einen Termin anfang April ausgeguckt um nicht in die Laichzeit zu kommen. Bin natürlich kein Meeresbiologe und kann mich auch täuschen, aber ich fahre eigentlich mehrmals pro Jahr im zeitigen Frühjahr (April) zum Pilken auf die Ostsee, und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte kein Dorsch mehr Laich im Körper.

Kannst es Dir ja noch überlegen. Ist ja noch´n bißchen Zeit bis April.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

also wir angeln in der westlichen ostsee NORGE !
da fängt die laichzeit im dezember an und hört meistens spätestens im märz auf.
außerdem wollen wir ja hier nicht über diese themen diskutieren oder ?


----------



## oh-nemo (13. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*



			
				norge1001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschjaeger,
> 
> Damit scheidet z.B. dieser Termin für mich automatisch aus. Ich will ja keine Laichdorsche fangen.  Ich bin ganz gegen diese Fischerei auf Schwangere Vielleicht wäre ein späterer Termin besser?
> 
> Grüsse Norge1001


Hi Norge,der Termin ist vom Dorschjaeger sehr bewusst im April gewählt worden.
Warum? Da die Laichzeit der Dorsche vorrüber ist.Zeitmässig kann man da bedenkenlos mitfahren ohne angst haben zu müssen es mit "schwangeren"
zu tun bekommen #h
So nun zurück zum Thema :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Das ist schon richtig, dass die Laichzeit dann vorbei ist, aber ich sach euch Jungs: Die Burschen schmecken dann noch nicht!!!! Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Guten Morgen Jungs!!!
@agalatze
vielen dank für deine richtigstellung was die laichzeit der dorsche in der westlichen ostsee betrifft!! 
wie ich schon in einigen postings von dir herauslesen konnte, bist du ja "ein wenig dmv bewandert". ich hab da mal ne frage an dich. wie funktioniert das denn mit den platzlosen beim bootsangeln bei den gemeinschaftsfischen des dmv? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die plätze dort ja über kreuz getauscht ( z.b. platz 2 steuerbord wechselt auf platz 20 backbord ) so will ich das auf der boardietour wegen der gerechtigkeit auch handhaben. kannst du mir da mal nen tip geben wie das mit den platzlosen funktioniert??? ich bin zwar auch schon seit ewigen zeiten im dmv, hab aber bisher noch nie an einem gemeinschaftsfischen teilgenommen.

@ oh-nemo
auch dir vielen dank für dein posting!!! ich will nämlich auf gar keinen fall den verdacht hier aufkommen lassen das die boardietour in die laichzeit der dorsche fällt.
aber ich denke das wäre ja nun hoffentlich aus der welt geschafft das thema.

@sylverpasi
also, über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntermassen nicht streiten... und das ist auch gut so... aber ich kann zu dem geschmack der dorsche nach der laichzeit nichts negatives sagen, die schmecken genausogut wie den rest des jahres!! das finden die etlichen hausfrauen bei mir auf der arbeit und meine nachbarn, die ich des öfteren mit frischen dorschfilets glücklich mache (geschenkt natürlich) auch!! da hat sich noch keiner beschwert das die filets nicht schmecken!!!!! aber wie schreibst du ja so schön... jedem das seine...

@all
richtigstellung: DIE LAICHZEIT DER DORSCHE IST IM APRIL SCHON VORBEI!!!!
wer von euch boardies diesbezüglich bedenken hatte vielleicht mit zu fahren, den kann ich beruhigen!!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Gast 1 (14. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Ich mache den Anfang:

 Bin mit meinem Bruder dabei.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Falk!!

is gebont!! Habs im ersten Beitrag festgehalten.

Mit fischigen Grüssen
Daniel


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

@ dorschjäger
einige verwechseln die BEIDEN verschiedenen dorschbestände immer oder wissen überhaupt nicht dass es zwei laicharten gibt.

zu den platzlosen kann ich dir gerne mal zeigen wie das funktioniert. ist einfacher als lange zu erklären. wir sehen uns bestimmt nochmal vorher ! oder was meinst du ?
müssen doch nochmal zum angeln mit ein paar boardies


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Halöle Agalatze!!!
Tja das mit den verschiedenen Dorschstämmen ist auch nicht so leicht zu verstehen!!!...Grins.... Ist ja aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm... Hauptsache wir wissen wann der Dorsch bei uns in der westlichen Ostsee laicht!!! Das mit den Platzlosen ist nett von Dir!!!... Hmm, gemeinsames Fischen?!?! Da ich im Einzelhandel tätig bin und bei uns nun "die heisse Zeit" beginnt, sieht es mit Angelaktivitäten erstmal dünn aus... ach ne, hab da noch´n paar Dates mit der Küste,.Also, am 29 oder 30.11 wollte ich nochmal mit nem Kollegen von mir in die Brandung. Nichts dolles, nach der Arbeit los, jeder 1Rute bißchen Würmer baden in der Kieler Ecke irgendwo. Am 11.12 werde ich auf der MS Blauort zu gegen sein und am 8.1.2005 werde ich mir nochmal genau die MS FORELLE anschauen. Passt da nen Termin bei Dir?? NATÜRLICH sind auch alle anderen Boardies herzlich willkommen!!!
MIt fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Guten Morgen Boardies!!!

So, jetzt ist die ganze Sache hier amtlich!!! Die Tinte unter dem Chartervertrag ist grad getrocknet. Jetzt geht er gleich via Post zurück nach Heikendorf.#6 
Freue mich jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf Eure zusagen!!!#h #h #h 

Mit fischigem Gruss 
Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. November 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Moin!!!|wavey: |wavey: 

diesenthreadnichtinvergessenheitgeratposting!!!:q :q 



Ich freu mich schon riesig auf eure anmeldungen!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Dorschjaeger 75
Ich hab mich mit einigen Boaedies ja am letzten WE unterhalten können und dabei waren auch Stimmen die meinten mit 40 Leuten an Board der Forelle ist das "mitdemnachbarverhedderfreie" angeln nicht so einfach.
Nun mein Vorschlag.
Reduzier die Teilnehmerschaft auf 30 Leute und mach ne "Tour de Luxe" daraus.Die Junx zahlen halt ein büschen mehr dafür hat aber jeder seinen Platz.Sollte aber trotzdem einmal durchgetauscht werden.
Im übrigem sagt mein Taschenrechner das bei 30 Teilnehmern jeder € 53,33 zahlen muss.Ist halt nur ein vorschlag.


----------



## JapanRot (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

oder mach es wie die Naffen.de Jungs...
30 Leute und der Rest wird durch Sponsoren finanziert.
So fahren die nächste Woche mit 30 Leuten zum Preis von je 30 EUR auf die MS Forelle....kannst ja mal schauen was so geht...


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Also ich muss mal sehen, aber ich denke, dass ich auch Lust hätte...


----------



## Hardi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo oh-nemo,

Eine schöne Runde Pilken hört sich gut an. Aber für über 50 Euronen ! Wollen die Jungs und Mädels von der Forelle bei einer Belegung von nur 30 Leuten kein Ausfallgeld haben (ausgefallener Verzehr der 10 fehlenden ,Bier, Drinks ...) die noch auf den Fahrpreis dazuaddiert werden müssen, ist doch normalerweise der Fall.
Mit 40 Anglern and Bord mit einem oder zwei Platzwechseln sollte doch ein erfolgreiches, spassiges und entspanntes Angeln möglich sein.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

@Hardi: Ne, das hat mit Entspannugn nichts mehr zu tun....es ist doch schon ziemlich eng.Zur Not geht es, aber besser ist es schon mit weniger Leuten...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Guten Morgen Jungs!!!

Mööönsch Duuu!!! und ich dachte ich müsste in diesem Thread Selbstgespräche führen!!!|supergri   Nun aber zu Thema...

@Oh-Nemo
Hallo Jörg! Erstmal vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag!!!Da ich die Forelle ja nun auch schon das eine oder andere mal befischt habe, ist mir das Platzproblem, gerade an den Seiten(Tampen etc.), natürlich auch bekannt. Also ich hätte kein Problem damit die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 zu reduzieren und dafür ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Aber in Zeiten von Hartz 4 :c und einer Arbeitslosigkeit von ü 4,3Mio#q  sehen das bestimmt nicht alle so.|kopfkrat  Bei 53,33€ pro Person reden wir hier von umgerechnet gut 100DM für einen Tag Kutter!!! Für uns "Küstennahen Jungs" ist das vielleicht kein Problem, aber nun lass da nochmal Spritkosten aus´m Rheinland(etc.) eventuell  noch nen Zimmer dazukommen. Da ist man schnell bei 200€. Müsste hier mal ein paar meinungen gepostet bekommen, wie die anderen das sehen oder ob sie bereit dazu wären so viel Geld für einmal Pilken auszugeben.
Und wie das mit Bernhard aussieht wenn wir nur mit 30Leuten anrücken weiß ich auch nicht. Dazu müsste er sich vielleicht hier mal melden oder ich muss ihn einfach mal anphonen. Das ist ja nun das kleinste Problem.

@haukep
Deine Lustbekundungen deute ich jetzt mal einfach als zusage |kopfkrat und trag dich in die Teilnehmerliste ein. Genug Platz ist ja NOCH|supergri 

@all
Was haltet Ihr von Oh-Nemos Vorschlag die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 zu beschränken und dafür einen Fahrpreis von 53,33€ zu zahlen????

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Uuupss!!!

Jetzt hab ich doch den Japanrot überlesen...Sorry
Also im Sponsoring kenn ich mich ja nun überhaupt nicht aus. Und wen ich da nun genau ansprechen sollte weiss ich auch nicht.
Wie machen es denn die naffen.de Jungs??

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Ja, ok, trag mich erstmal ein, aber eine definitive Zusagen ist es noch nicht, ist mir noch ein bisschen zu lange hin - rein planungstechnisch....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Halöle Jungs!!!

Hmmm... so richtig in Schwung kommt der Thread hier ja nicht...|kopfkrat 
Liegt es an der Ferne des Termins oder an einem allgemeinen Nichtintresse...|kopfkrat 

Nun aber wieder zum Thema... Habe eben mal im Office der Forelle angerufen und gefragt wie es aussieht mit weniger (30) Leuten ne Vollcharter zu belegen (Vorschlag oh-nemo).
Der gute Mann am Telefon sagte, das es heikel (um nicht zu sagen schlecht) ist mit weniger wie 40Leuten anzutreten, wegen Umsatz und so. Schliesslich ist das Schiff für 50 Leute zugelassen und mit 40Leuten lässt es sich noch gut fischen, (Zitat Office Mitarbeiter).
 Das kann ich zwar nicht wirklich verstehen, da ich die Forelle schon öfters mit 20Leuten auf ner Tagestour gesehen habe und dabei bestimmt keine 1600€ (Fahrpreis +Verzehr) zusammen gekommen sind, die ja bei ner Vollcharter schon sicher aufder Habenseite von Bernhard verbucht sind, aber was solls, ich will ja schliesslich keine Missgunst bei Bernhard und Seiner Crew hervorrufen.
Also bleibe ich bei meinen angedachten 40Plätzen á 40€ pro Person und hoffe das sich mir noch ein paar Boardies anschliessen um einen superschönen Boardieangeltag auf der Forelle zu haben.

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Daniel,

wenn Du mit Bernhard direkt sprichst, werdet Ihr Euch sicher einig. 
Ich fand's zum Angeln schon ziemlich eng auf unserer Tour am 5.12. (obwohl, für ca. 5 Minuten hatte ich plötzlich deutlich mehr Platz  :q  :q  :q ), aber mein oberstes Ziel am 5.12. war es ja auch nicht, die Ostsee leer zu fischen, sondern mit vielen netten Boardies einen tollen Tag zu erleben.
Ich denke mal, wenn das neue Jahr begonnen hat und das Norgetreffen vorbei ist, kommt die Sehnsucht wieder auf und Du wirst die Forelle noch angemessen füllen. Warte mal ab, wieviele von uns sich in Berlin beim abendlichen Bierchen ganz spontan noch zu irgendwelchen gemeinsamen Unternehmungen in Sachen Fisch verabreden.
So kurz nach der ersten Tour ist sicher eine gewisse Sättigung zu spüren, aber der Hunger kommt sicher wieder...
Problematisch ist wohl für einige der Termindruck hinsichtlich vieler anderer Veranstaltungen im Frühjahr.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Honeyball!!
Man macht sich schon seine Gedanken wenn der eigene Thread nicht so anläuft...
Ist man zu neu???... Mögen die Leute Dich nicht???... Hat man zu wenig Beiträge und ist somit nicht vertrauenswürdig genug???... Fragen über Fragen die man( ich) sich stellt.
Wenn man da andere Threads sieht, da sind Rubbeldiekatz 5-6Seiten voll... Naja, ich will ja nicht jammern... Ist ja auch echt noch nen gutes Stück hin bis zum April...
Mit deiner Aussage, das nach der ersten Boardietour eine gewisse "Sättigung" da ist geb ich Dir 100%ig recht!!!
Hab die Charter aber auch so schnell angeleiert um denjenigen nen Termin zu geben die auf Eurer Tour nicht dabei sein konnten. Bis auf Bördepilker hat sich von denen hier noch keiner zu Wort gemeldet... Das soll NATÜRLICH nicht heissen das Ihr "Boardieforelleoldies" nicht willkommen seid!!!!!! Ich bin auch zuversichtlich das ich die Forelle noch locker vollkriege!!! Jetzt so kurz vor den ganzen Festivitäten haben die Leute den Kopf garantiert noch nicht bei ner Pilktour die in nem Vierteljahr stattfindet... Im neuen Jahr sieht die Welt da bestimmt schon wieder ganz anders aus...
Bezüglich der Teilnehmerzahl werde ich mich nochmal mit Bernhard persönlich in Kontakt treten und dann hier darüber berichten...

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## norge_klaus (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

na dann muß ich mich doch auch mal melden. ich komme bestimmt ! das paßt gut zwischen meine zwei norge-trips. aber bestimmt ohne stadtmaus. auch wenn es weit ist, bitte für mich buchen.

gruß norge-klaus


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt so kurz vor den ganzen Festivitäten haben die Leute den Kopf garantiert noch nicht bei ner Pilktour die in nem Vierteljahr stattfindet... Im neuen Jahr sieht die Welt da bestimmt schon wieder ganz anders aus...


und während bzw. kurz nach den Festivitäten sind mitentscheidungsbenötigte Lebens(abschnitts)gefährtinnen im allgemeinen auch weitaus milder gestimmt als direkt nach einer Wochenendtour, von der man ihnen nur einen Mickerdorsch mitgebracht hatte....  



> Bezüglich der Teilnehmerzahl werde ich mich nochmal mit Bernhard persönlich in Kontakt treten und dann hier darüber berichten...


mach datt und grüß ihn schön von uns


----------



## haukep (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Das Problem wird sicj legen, wenn wir dem Termin näher kommen, das denke ich schon... Kopf Hoch!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo und Danke Jungs für die aufmunternden Worte!!!

Na klar wird das alles noch was... da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!!!

@ Norge Klaus

Iss gebont und Du bist eingetragen!! Vielen Dank für Deine Meldung!!!

Ich wünsche allen auf diesem Wege ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest 2004!!! Lasst Euch alle reich beschenken!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss

Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

EINFROHESNEUESJAHRWÜNSCH#h #h -UND-THREADWIEDERANSCHIEBPOSTING!!!!#h #h 
Wie habt ihr die Festivitäten überstanden???
Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hey Daniel! Alles im Lot, danke! Und bei Dir?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Hauke!!!

Bei mir ist soweit auch alles im Lot!!! Habe die Festivitäten sehr lecker essend (Ich platze fast) und die Tage dazwischen sehr Arbeitsreich(Einzelhandel) über die Bühne bekommen. Nun kann ich frisch ins (Angel)Jahr 2005 starten. Werde am 08.01 mein persönliches Anangeln auf der Forelle haben und dann bis zur Boardie Tour des öfteren die Strände der "Sonneninsel" Blinkender Weise unsicher machen.

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Essen?! O man, das kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen... Ich muss jetzt erstmal ins Fitness-Studio, denn die Pfunde müssen, müssen, müssen einfach wieder runter *hauruck*


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Das ist aber noch lange hin.. aber Du hast ja Recht mit Deiner Schonzeit. Ich werde auf jedenfall versuchen mitzukommen ich kanna aber nichts versprechen. Ich hoffe das ich dann nich einen Platz bekomme. Schau ma mal...

MFG

Kai


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels!!!

So, komme grad aus Heikendorf wieder. Meine Kollegen und Ich wollten ja eigentlich am Samstag die Forelle unsicher machen, ist ja leider wegen Sturm weder Samstag noch Heute was geworden. 
Dafür hab ich mich mal bei Bernhard schlau gefragt wegen der Teilnehmerzahl einer Vollcharter. Also Ihm ist es egal wie viele Leute zu einer Vollcharter antreten. Hauptsache ist er bekommt die volle Chartergebühr.
Also, steht oh-nemo´s Vorschlag die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 zu reduzieren nichts mehr im Wege!!! 
Was haltet Ihr denn davon nur mit 30Leuten anzutreten und dafür 53,33€ pro Person zu zahlen??? Habe bisher ja noch keine Resonanz auf diesen Vorschlag erhalten!!!#c #c 
Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!!!!

@raubfischer rd

Ich trag dich erstmal mit ein!!!
Bisher hält sich die Resonanz auf meine Vollcharter ja noch schwer in Grenzen!!So das es bisher nóch genügend Plätze gibt!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Moin!!!
Hat denn wirklich gar Niemand Lust sich mit diesem Thema hier zu beschäftigen???|kopfkrat 
Hier ist ja echt totale Funkstille!!!!#c #c 
Bin schon am überlegen die Vollcharter wieder abzublasen. Noch geht das für mich nämlich ohne eine Ausfallgebühr zu bezahlen!!!
Ich weiss es ist noch sehr weit hin bis April, aber im grossen und ganzen müssten doch schon ein paar von Euch wissen ob sie an dem Termin können oder nicht!!!???!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

@ dorschjäger ich kann Dir echt nicht zusagen April ist echt noch weit hin und ich weiss nicht was da noch für Dienste im April kommen...


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Der Tread wird schon aufwachen, je näher wir dem Termin kommen,  Du wirst sehen!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Hauke!!!

Jaaaa... Ich weiss ja das es noch nen gutes Stück bis zu dem Termin ist, aber es liegt ja meinerseits immer noch die Frage im Raum mit wievielen Leuten wir nun antreten sollen!!! 30 oder 40 Leute, 40€ oder 53,33€ pro Person!!!???Zu dem Thema kommt schon keine Resonanz!!!:c :c Geschweige denn das schon Zusagen kommen#c #c 
Und die Laichzeit steht kurz bevor und Bernhard als bekennender Pro Laichdorschangler.... Nicht das hier noch zum Boikott aufgerufen wird....????(Aber lassen wir DAS Thema jetzt schnell...)
Es geht hier schliesslich um ne Menge Kohle für mich wenn ich die Charter nicht voll bekomme.
Bin echt ernsthaft am überlegen das Ding zu canceln!!!
Dir aber trotzdem DANKE für Deine aufmunternden Worte!!!!|wavey: #6 #6 

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

moin dorschjäger !
nun mach dir mal keinen kopf ! das wird schon noch was werden.
ist noch lange hin. die euphorie der ersten tour ist halt vorbei.
und guck dir mal die threads hier im board an. es gibt viele leute die spontan dabei sind.
wenn das mit 30 leuten nicht so teuer wäre, dann wäre ich mit am start.
also kopf hoch großer !!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hi Aga!!!|wavey: |wavey: 

Auch Dir Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte!!!!
Na, das ist doch schonmal nen guter Anfang... Dir ist der Preis bei 30Leuten also zu hoch!!!??!!!.... das ist OK!!..... Wäre echt schön auch von anderen Boardie´s Statements oder Vorschläge/Anregungen zu dem Thema zu bekommen!!! 

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Naja, ich finde den Preis generell auch ziemlich hoch, aber das ist bei Bernhard ja nunmal so, wie wir ja schon zur genüge geklärt haben. Naja, ich warte auch mal ab, wie sich das hier so entwickelt und dann gebe ich mein Statement dazu ab.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Halöle Hauke!!!

Yupp, das Thema mit dem Grundpreis (39€) auf der Forelle hatten wir hier ja schon zur genüge, aber mich würd doch mehr interessieren ob die Boardies auch bereit wären sich den Luxus "mehr Platz an der Reeling" bei unserer Boardietour durch einen höheren Fahrpreis zu "erkaufen"|kopfkrat #c 
Hab nochmal meinen Taschenrechner ein wenig gequält und bin zu dem Ergebniss gekommen das wir mit einer Belegung von 32 Personen auf einen Fahrpreis pro Person von GENAU 50€ kommen.
Also, ich wäre bereit diesen 50er für unsere BOARDIETOUR zu investieren, aber wie sieht es mit den anderen aus????????????????????
Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Daniel ! Auch wenn ich mich bereits für die Tour gemeldet habe, sind mir 50 Euro doch zuviel. Habe noch das Handicap, 470 km einfache Strecke anreisen zu müssen. 

Mit 40 Leuten war das schon noch im Rahmen. Wenn auch  8-9 Leute wie bei unserer Tour am 12.01. mit der Hai IV sehr angenehm sind.

Gruß norge-klaus  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Also mir wäre das auch zu viel, zumal meine Familie ein eigenes Boot hat, dass ich auch nutzen könnte...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Jungs!!!

So, ich hab jetzt nochmal nen paar Tage ins Land ziehen lassen, in der Hoffnung das sich noch ein paar mehr Leute zu dem Thema Teilnehmer zu Wort melden... Aber dem ist ja wie man sieht nicht so. Also... Um unter das Thema jetzt mal nen Schlussstrich zu ziehen... Es bleibt alles bei der ursprünglichen Planung (#1) 40Leute(Wenn wir den überhaupt so viele werden|kopfkrat ) zum preis von 40€/pers. Punkt/Ende/Aus!!!!
Mir ist der Preis von 50€#q  für ne einfache Pilktour nämlich auch ein wenig hoch!!! Ich hätte sie zur Boardietour aber einmal gezahlt. Zumal ich die Tour auch primär als "nette Leute Kennenlerntour" sehe und es mir an dem Tag nicht 110% nur auf´s fischen ankommt. Wenn ich ne "Hardcore Pilktour" starten möchte, würde ich auch ein anderes Schiff und einen anderen Rahmen vorziehen!!!


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Da hast Du natürlich schon recht, aber ich denke 50 Euro sind einfach zuviel, egel, wie man das sieht. Es ist schließlich nur ein Nachmittag...


----------



## Agalatze (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

wundert mich dass so wenig los ist in diesem thread !?!?!?
vielleicht war es den leuten doch viel zu voll auf der forelle.


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Ja, das ist echt komisch, habe ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

sind doch alle mit dem Mille Kapern Thread beschäftigt ;-)
also ich würde 50 EURONEN zahlen. Punkt


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Naja, man kann sich ja auch 2 Threads widmen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Jungs!!!

Viel geht hier echt noch nicht ab!  Vielleicht hast Du ja recht Aga das es den Leuten zu eng auf dem Schiff war|kopfkrat .Aber zumindest ein wenig plaudern könnten wir dann hier ja oder???
Naja, ich werd das Ding hier jetzt durchziehen, wie auch immer ich das Schiff vollkriegen soll#c #c . Und dann ist das Thema Vollchartrer für mich sowas von dermaßen  gelaufen, das kann sich im Moment noch keiner von Euch so richtig vorstellen!!!!
Dann Charter ich mir in Zukunft lieber für 2Tage mit meinen Kumpels nen Baltic Kutter aus Heiligenhafen!! Da weiß ich das alles seinen korrekten Weg geht und wir können  unabhängig von den Kuttern (8std auf See dann Feierabend)fischen MIT PLATZ UND BIS DER ARZT KOMMT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Daniel

an deiner Stelle würde ich den Vollcharter abblasen und nur das Heck oder den Bug buchen. Dann habt ihr trotzdem euer kleines Treffen und du bleibst nicht auf den Kosten sitzen...

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Fynn!!

Ich bin auch schon kurz davor das ganze Ding zu canceln und, wie Du schon schreibst, nur das Heck/Bug zu nehmen. Ich warte jetzt nochmal bis zum 5.ten Februar ab was hier so anmeldetechnisch noch passiert und dann werde ich weitere Schritte einleiten. Bis 40Tage vor Fahrtantritt ist die Stornierung für mich nämlich noch kostenlos. Wenn ich die Klausel im Chartervertrag richtig gedeutet habe.


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

also da bernhard ja boardpartner ist, kann er dir doch ruihg mal entgegen kommen in dem
er dir anbietet einen tag vorher die plätze für die boardies reserviert. also wenn du meinetwegen weisst dass 28 mitmachen, dann reserviert er für die 28 leute und füllt den rest mit anderen anglern auf. bei sowas kann man mit ihm reden. ich denke er wird dir da keine steine in weg legen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hi Aga!!!#h 
Ich denke auch mal das ich das so machen werde, wenn sich hier bis zum 5.2. anmeldetechnisch nichts mehr tut!! ich werde dann mal die Leute die bis jetzt zugesagt haben anposten ob sie überhaupt noch Interesse haben mitzukommen. So 6-8Leute hab ich auch noch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die auf jeden Fall einspringen würden. So kriegen wir das Heck auf jeden Fall....
NATÜRLICH HOFFE ICH BIS ZUM SCHLUSS NOCH AUF EINE REGE BETEILIGUNG!!!
Damit die Boardietour über die Bühne gehen kann!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Ein-ich-geb-die-letzte-hoffnung-nicht-auf-thread-anschiebe-posting


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hi, dorschjaeger!


Geht klar! Wir werden DIch ab und an mal wieder hochziehen. Ansonsten wäre der Permiumplatz ja dauerthaft für die Mille Milia reservier. Das wäre unfair unter sportskameraden. 

Ich werd ein Auge drauf haben.  :m 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle Stand Dorschjäger?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!Tja, den aktuellen Stand der Dinge kann man im #1 nachlesen... 6anmeldungen bisher:c .... iss schon arg dürftig.... hätte ich so nicht gedacht.... werde jetzt noch bis Sonntag den 6ten Februar abwarten was hier anmeldetechnisch noch geht... und wenn nicht mindestens die hälfte der Plätze weg ist, die Charter stornieren... Hab nämlich keine Lust auf irgendwelche finanziellen Experimente...
Dann reservier ich mir lieber mit 10Mann das Heck... Dann muss das 2te Boardie-Pilk-Treffen halt jemand anderes, an einem anderen Ort, zu einer anderen Zeit organisieren... Das Thema "Platz auf der Forelle" hat wohl doch zu viele AB- Member kritisch gestimmt|kopfkrat ;+


----------



## angelcarsten (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

hallo

Mus es denn  unbedingt  die Forelle sein?
 Ich war auch am 6.12.04 dabei gewesen und ich fand es auch ein bissel eng.
Ich werde deine Tour mal  beobachten und wenn es nur das Heck oder Bug ist.
Vielleicht komm ich mit aber das is kein OK, weil von Hessen bis da hoch is doch schon ziemlich anstrengend. 

Gruss angelcarsten


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Carsten!!
Nee, natürlich MUSS es die Forelle nicht sein!! Ist auch nicht mein Stammkutter. Denn zum fischen gibt es wirklich bessere Schiffe ( NUR das SCHIFF und NICHT der Kapitän!!!) Ich dachte mir damals halt bloß, das die 1.te Boardietour auf der Forelle so schnell belegt war und auch noch einige Interessenten mehr da waren, das man sowas direkt nochmal durchziehen sollte. Denn für so ein Boardietreffen ist die Forelle ja nun unumstritten nen schickes Schiff. Nachdem dann aber die Sache mit dem Platz auf der Forelle aufkam, ahnte ich schon das es schwer werden wird das Schiff ein zweites mal voll zu bekommen.
Für die nächste Boardie-Pilk-Tour sollte es dann doch lieber ein Schiff mit mehr Platz an der Reling sein!! Vielleicht die HAI 4 aus Heilitown oder die Sirius oder  oder oder...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht organisiert hier ja nochmal jemand so ne Tour!!!???!!! Ich bin dann gerne dabei!!!  Aber ich werde das Zepter erstmal nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen!!
Ich trag Dich trotzdem erstmal oben mit ein, auch wenn das keine Zusage von Dir ist. Ist jetzt eh egal!!!  Ich geh nicht mehr davon aus das bis Sonntag noch 20 FESTE Zusagen für die Tour kommen. Und so weiss ich dann wenigstens wen ich noch wegen dem Heck antexten muss:q


----------



## angelcarsten (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Ok 

Mach das mal und ich werde dann sehen ob ich dann mit kommen,lust ist ja immer da nur der sch..... Weg dort hin .
#h 


angelcarsten


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE kapern, The second chance*

Hallo Jungs!!!
Die Situation die Ich nicht erhofft, sehr wohl aber erahnt habe ist eingetreten:c ...
Ich sehe mich gezwungen die Charter am 03.04 wegen mangelnder Beteiligung zu stornieren... Ich hab ja bis zur letzten Sekunde gehofft das da noch nen paar Zusagen kommen,... aber bis zum heutigen Tag grad mal 5 Zusagen ist mir bei einer Vollchartergebühr von 1600€ doch ein wenig zu riskant.
Also, vielleicht hat ja ein anderer Boardie zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt auf einem anderen Schiff ein wenig mehr Glück wie Ich ein Boardiepilken zu organisieren... Ich bin dann sofort als Teilnehmer dabei!!!! als Organisator werd ich es die nächste Zeit allerdings nicht probieren....
Also bis die Tage mal... man sieht sich bestimmt mal irgendwo auf´n Kutter!!!

Mit freundlichem Gruss
euer dorschjaeger (Daniel)

P.S. an die Mod´s: Von mir aus könnt Ihr diesen Thread oben rausnehmen oder Ihn auch komplett schliessen... Vielen Dank dafür im voraus...


----------

